# ENDED - Winners Announced - BYH Picture Contest - Springtime Babies



## Sumi

Winners announced here​
With Easter behind us, and the flowers beginning to blossom, it is no surprise that many of us have litters running around in our backyards! In this picture contest, we would like to feature our members' newborn calves, kids, chicks, lambs, and more!

*Here's what you need to do:*

Upload up to 3 (THREE) pictures maximum to this thread. Each submission (picture) should be in it's own post.
All pictures must be your own and of your own animals.
As pictures are submitted, users can vote on their favorite submissions by clicking the "Like" button on the post in which the picture was submitted.
The sooner you submit your entry, the sooner you can begin to accumulate "Likes". Don't dillydally on this one!
Contest ends May 14, 2015.

The five submissions with the most votes (likes) will be awared a *FREE 6-Month BYH Golden Herd Membership*.

_About Golden Herd Benefits: GHM Title, Custom Titles, Access to private GHM Section, First Peek at new features, Create Polls, Additional Private Message Storage, Additional Image Storate_

Remember, the pictures must be of your animals, there is a limit of three submissions per member, and *each submission must be in it's own post*!

We're looking forward to seeing your newborn baby pictures!

*And don't forget to cast your vote for your favorite submissions by clicking the "Like" in the bottom right of the posts with your favorite pictures!*


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Bunnies will rule


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Lol @CochinBrahmaLover=)!  Here's another bunny pic! Mine were born in March, and 2 out of 7 lived. Six are pictured here.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Speckles... one of my Ameracauna or Easter Egger chicks.  I didn't hatch her though, I bought her as a chick.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

You sure it's a she? Lol. Adorable


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Pretty sure!  Thanks! I checked their wings when they were smaller, and I think I got 3 girls and 1 boy, and I also got 1 barred rock that I believe is a female.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

My final submission will also be of Speckles.


----------



## Sweetened

Star, our new red dexter heifer calf.


----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## SheepGirl




----------



## brytniallyssa

Americana and black giant babies hanging out in the yard!


----------



## pacafan

Suri alpaca born 4/14/15


----------



## Kimberly J. Mayo

Our new baby, Bumble....he was born in a blizzard!!!  This photo was taken when he was about 5 hours old....still damp, but cute as ever!!!


----------



## Kimberly J. Mayo

Bumble this week....he's grown up quite well!


----------



## Kimberly J. Mayo

Another one of our calves, Take ( pronounced Tah - Key )


----------



## Timily Farms

Here is my oberhasli buckling he is 2 days old in this pic. He is big boy and I hope to get a lot of gorgeous babies from him.


----------



## Tammyd57




----------



## Tammyd57




----------



## Tammyd57




----------



## Alicia

Momma Bambi and baby Higgins


----------



## samssimonsays

Nash the french Lop bottle baby


----------



## purplequeenvt

Baby Bea


----------



## purplequeenvt

Tuba


----------



## purplequeenvt

Iron


----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## chicken pickin




----------



## cfjones

Our baby Maisy


----------



## cfjones

Our babies Maisy and Ella having Mom time.


----------



## cfjones

Sorry, obviously having technical issues with my downloading from my tablet


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

cfjones said:


> Sorry, obviously having technical issues with my downloading from my tablet


 Cute pictures!!  And welcome to BYH!!!


----------



## cfjones

Maisy and Ella napping on the couch with their favorite blanket.


----------



## cfjones

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Cute pictures!!  And welcome to BYH!!!


Thank you so much..so glad I found this website !


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

cfjones said:


> Thank you so much..so glad I found this website !


You'll love it here! The people on here are so great!! I too, am glad that I found it!


----------



## Jaimie Mathis

Here's my Icelandic sheep "Freyja" with her first born...


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Sweet Sapphire


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Wildkat


----------



## L J

Sammy Geep and Lucille (Blackbelly Barbados/Katahdin cross)


----------



## L J

Sammy Geep


----------



## L J

last entry  Sammy saying "Let me outta here!"


----------



## samssimonsays

Last baby photo to upload. I had to be very careful which one I chose  These are my little Moo's from my 3rd litter of buns this spring.


----------



## goatsrulemymorning

Triplets....and finally had doelings!


----------



## goatsrulemymorning

Bourbon red turkey poults.


----------



## goatsrulemymorning

Lunchtime for escapees.


----------



## goatsrulemymorning

Muscovy success finally.


----------



## goatsrulemymorning

Golden phoenix bantams finally hatched.


----------



## dragonlord483

Stunt Walker


----------



## Azriel

New born first heifer ever born here


----------



## Sumi

Thank you everyone who entered! Here are our winners!  Congratulations:

@Sweetened 

@pacafan 

@Kimberly J. Mayo 

@Samantha drawz 

@Jaimie Mathis

You have each won a 6-month GHM. Enjoy!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you so much! I am so excited! I have never won anything with my photos before!  Congratulations to everyone, I so enjoyed seeing all of the spring babies.


----------



## TwoCrows

Congrats to the winners!! Such adorable babies here, I am sure it was a difficult decision for the judges!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations to the winners!!


----------



## Sweetened

Gah! Wowza. Congratulations everyone!!


----------

